# Check This Out!!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ford is coming out with, in the the near future, the Electric F-150. Known as the F-150 Hi-Pa drive.

Hi-Pa Drive

Eric


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

To quote:

"The Hi-Pa Drive Ford F150 is raising the bar for the next generation of cars and trucks we drive by proving there is a viable way to eliminate the oil, carbon emissions *and cost* from the vehicle".

I spit coffee through my nose when I read that







Eliminate cost? I'll believe it when I see the MSRP printed on the window sticker at the local dealer.

I suppose that as it is with the Tahoe hybrid, the "soccer mom" types who just tool around town in them may find this to be a viable alternative. However, given current and rumored battery technology I don't see any all electric vehicle being used for a real utility purpose anytime soon. At least not at a cost that is obtainable or practical for the masses.

This topic continues to be of great interest to me as I do believe that the RV industry as we know it is in the process of Disappearing. Specifically travel trailers and the vehicles needed to tow them. Ever see those videos from Europe or otherwise where they camp in those teeny tiny trailers? Enough said.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I keep wondering what you are supposed to do when those batteries need replacing because after so many charge/discharge cycles they won't hold a charge anymore. And...when you have how many ever million electric vehicles on the road that we are supposed to have and those many more millions of batteries need replacing/disposal. I would say "buy stock in Air BP" but there was that whole " Bolivia sends soldiers in to occupy their operations to nationalize the lithium producing industry" thing. This question is what keeps me wary about plug-in vehicles.

-CC


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep -- its the ole "Jump on the bandwagon and buy this thing and hopefully we have the battery problem figured out by the time you need new ones -- otherwise - OH WELL - thanx for buying"....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Still, 600hp! Sounds fun if they can ever pull it off.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, great for running around town with something in the bed.

Not so great for what we do with trucks. The towing capacity of the Hybrid Tahoes was ridiculous.

Still, since the majority of 1/2 tons are just daily drivers with a trip to Lowes every now and then, they could work out very well for some.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Gee, go out of town for 3 weeks and everything changes!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh Nathan, you know all about these trucks.. I know you are sworn to secrecy, but we wont tell if you have a slip up..

I read somewhere that the 2011-2012 F150 with have a turbo 4 cylinder that raps past 5 grand that will be the standard engine in them.. Supposed to make 300 hp at 14387 rpms, lol

Just wait all, our love of v8 power is making a change for the worse..

Nathan knows all about it, but he wont tell us..









We think some of the engines are wheezers now.... Just wait all!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Oh Nathan, you know all about these trucks.. I know you are sworn to secrecy, but we wont tell if you have a slip up..
> 
> I read somewhere that the 2011-2012 F150 with have a turbo 4 cylinder that raps past 5 grand that will be the standard engine in them.. Supposed to make 300 hp at 14387 rpms, lol
> 
> ...


Some rumors are true, some are not......

Even if something is being considered by an automaker, doesn't mean it will reach production....

Finally, just remember physics.... assuming complete combustion, you need a set amout of fuel and air to produce the desired torque.....

Beyond that, dream away, and have patience.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol Kinda figured I'd get a controlled responce, hehe...









Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

600 hp in an electric truck? sounds too good to be true. 600 hp for how long? 20 minutes? And speaking of sound...If I had a truck with that kind of power, I want to hear some RUMBLE...maybe you can tape playing cards in the spokes?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How long will the battery last when I crank up the stereo to 11. James


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

That pic on the site is one of the WORST photoshops I've ever seen! Is that a kitchen sink in the bed?!?!?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob_G said:


> That pic on the site is one of the WORST photoshops I've ever seen! Is that a kitchen sink in the bed?!?!?


You don't need to throw out your kitchen sink; you can still use that.

It's a fuel tank, one of the things you don't need with an all-electric vehicle.

Bill


----------

